# Halbkreise zeichnen lassen?



## Alex126 (30. Apr 2010)

Hallo bin neu hier und begrüße euch hier mal herzlichst...:applaus:

Ich hoffe ich poste das hier in den richtigen Bereich...

Also zu meinem Problem ich programmier gerade ein Applet bei dem ich sehr viele Halbkreise brauche...
Hab das bisher eig immer auf diese Weise gemacht

[Java]
public void Kreisausrechnen(){
		for(int i = 0; i<=179; i++){
			xArray_ = 300 + (int)(radius * Math.cos(((double) angle * 2 * pi) / 360.0));;
			yArray = 300 + (int)(radius * Math.sin(((double) angle * 2 * pi) / 360.0));;
			angle++;
		}

	public void paint(Graphics g){
		Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D) g;
		g2.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_ANTIALIASING, RenderingHints.VALUE_ANTIALIAS_ON);

		for(int j = 0; j <= 179; j++){
			g.drawLine(300, 300, xArray[j], yArray[j]);
		}
	}
[/code]

Wenn ich jetzt aber über 30 Halbkreise auf diese Weise  zeichnen lasse ist das ziemlich rechenintensiv :bahnhof:

Gibt es eine andere Vorgehensweise um einen Halbkreis zeichnen zu lassen? Hab weder bei Google noch hier was passendes gefunden...

Ich hoffe mir kann wer helfen..._


----------



## Marco13 (30. Apr 2010)

Jo, das bisherige ist wirklich ... ... ... 

???:L

... kreativ 


Schau dir mal Graphics (Java Platform SE 6) an...


----------



## Alex126 (30. Apr 2010)

OK so geht es um einiges leichter xD

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!:toll:


----------

